# How to turn off the lights from the radio and dash?



## Migtov (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi! I have a 2012 LT w/RS packg, it has the auto lights optio. My question is how to turn off the light of the radio & speedometer when the car is on and turn off the lights? Hope I explained my self. 
Thks


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

You can adjust the brightness of the dash lights when the lights are on (meaning all the way on in the dark) with a little wheel similar to the cruise control speed adjustment that is located a few inches to the right of the light knob. When you turn the lights off you do it by turning the light switch knob to the left. When you do so the stereo lights go all the way bright on the screen. Not really an issue during the day but pretty bright when it is dark out.


----------



## Migtov (Jan 22, 2013)

Thks, yeah thats why im asking, cause if you r parked with the car running and turn off the lights the dash and stereo are too bright, and theres no way to turn them off. 

Thks again.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine only dims the button lights and has no effect on cluster or radio. Is this not the case for others?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Mick said:


> Mine only dims the button lights and has no effect on cluster or radio. Is this not the case for others?


Does yours have the Upscaled Nav radio or the stock greenish/black screen? If it is the high end unit then there is a setting to turn off the display in the radio menu but every time you make a change on the radio it will come back on and then you have to go through the menu again to turn it off. It's really inconvenient and hopefully for anyone who has that system they will make a timed delay for it to turn off automatically. I drove a rental with that system in it and it was so bright at night when it was raining that I just finally turned the stereo off, and when I was shopping for my car the sales guy was pulling his hair out trying to find me a car that I wanted that didn't have that system in it, lol

If you have the base stereo I'm not sure why your's doesn't but when my headlights are on from darkness or switched on then the dimmer switch works on my dash lights and the radio display.


----------



## Migtov (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, I have the normal radio, no navigation. Yeah is too bright that i have the lights all the way to lowest brightness. Well I guess theres nothing to turn them off, thks


----------



## ColtBonus (Dec 27, 2020)

Not preferable but found peace at the moment *setting headlights to* *fog* and dimming the radio/dash...


----------



## Dawnsker (4 mo ago)

I am trying to turn the lights out in my 2011 Chevy Cruz. If Someone could please help me with my problem I would greatly appreciate it! I turned the little knob that is located to the right of the round knob where are you turn the lights off and on but nothing happens it doesn’t dim or anything?


----------

